# Gợi ý so sánh tủ bếp nhựa và gỗ



## Dung Thủy (21/8/21)

Gợi ý so sánh tủ bếp nhựa và gỗ
Khá nhiều người đang quan tâm tới vấn đề so sánh tủ bếp nhựa và gỗ để đặt làm cho nhà mình. Dưới đây là giải đáp của Vua Tủ Nhựa dành cho các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. So sánh tủ bếp nhựa và gỗ:
o    1.1. Tủ bếp nhựa:
o    1.2. Tủ bếp gỗ:
•    2. Nên làm tủ bếp nhựa hay gỗ?
1. So sánh tủ bếp nhựa và gỗ :
1.1. Tủ bếp nhựa:
1.1.1. Ưu điểm:
Tủ bếp nhựa tủ bếp nhựa có bền không




 là một loại tủ bếp vật liệu nhựa làm tủ bếp
•    hiện đại. Được nghiên cứu và ra đời để khắc phục được các nhược điểm của tủ bếp gỗ tự nhiên.  Tủ bếp bằng nhựa sử dụng chất liệu bột nhựa và gỗ ( được tạo thành từ thành phần chính là Polivinyl Clorua hay còn gọi là bột nhựa PVC ).
•    Chính vì thế, vật liệu dùng cho tủ bếp nhựa hay còn gọi là Picomat (PVC) có khả năng chịu nước tuyệt đối, chống ẩm mốc, mối mọt rất thích hợp cho tủ bếp hiện đại.
1.1.2. Nhược điểm:
•    Một nhược điểm của tủ bếp nhựa dễ nhận thấy là sản phẩm dễ dàng bị làm nhái. Chính vì thế, khách hàng sẽ khó khăn trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm chất lượng nếu không am hiểu về sản phẩm đó.
•    Giá tủ bếp nhựa thường cao hơn so với các loại sản phẩm tủ nhựa thông thường trên thị trường. Nhưng bù lại, bạn sẽ được an tâm tuyệt đối về tuổi thọ cũng như độ an toàn của sản phẩm.
1.2. Tủ bếp gỗ:
1.2.1. Ưu điểm:
•    Tủ bếp gỗ là một loại tủ được sử dụng phổ biến trong các hộ gia đình. Gỗ cũng là nguyên liệu quen thuộc và xuất hiện rất lâu. Tủ bếp gỗ tự nhiên mang nét sang trọng, ấm cúng với những vân gỗ đặc trưng, nếu xét trên phương diện này thì không loại tủ nào có thể so sánh với tủ gỗ tự nhiên. Khách hàng có thể chọn nhiều loại gỗ như gỗ sồi Nga, gỗ xoan đào ,…đây là những loại gổ phổ biến nhất được dùng để thiết kế tủ bếp.
•    Gỗ xoan đào có màu từ nhạt đến gần như trắng. Các loại gỗ tạo nên sự sang trọng cho không gian. Tâm gỗ có màu sắc đa dạng, từ nâu xám đến nâu nhạt hoặc vàng nhạt sọc nâu. Nhìn chung vân gỗ thẳng, to, mặt gỗ thô đều . Tủ bếp gỗ xoan đào có giá trị độ bền và độ ổn định cao, sau khi đã được xử lý kỹ thuật thì gỗ có độ chịu ẩm và khả năng kháng mối mọt khả năng chịu nước rất cao nên hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng làm vật liệu tủ bếp.
•    Ngoài ra còn có chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp tương đối giống với các loại vật liệu nhựa.
1.2.2. Nhược điểm:
•    Tủ bếp gỗ tự nhiên nếu không được gia công cẩn thận thì rất dễ bị mối mọt , ẩm mốc, do khí hậu nước ta khắc nghiệt với mùa xuân nồm ẩm.
•    Bên cạnh đó, người thợ làm tủ bếp nếu không chuyên nghiệp thì hay dẫn đến bố trí kích thước không hợp lý , ghép mộng không đúng kỹ thuật ,… sẽ rất dễ dẫn đến hiện tượng cong vênh cánh tủ , mất thẩm mỹ cho bộ tủ bếp gia đình.
2. Nên làm tủ bếp nhựa hay gỗ?
•    Nắm bắt được ưu nhược điểm của tủ bếp nhựa cộng thêm việc cân đối chi phí các sản phẩm nội thất khác trong nhà thì khách hàng có thể cân nhắc để chốt nên làm tủ bếp gỗ hay nhựa vì mức giá chênh lệch nhau không quá lớn. Thường thì đơn giá làm tủ bếp nhựa sẽ thấp hơn khoảng vài trăm nghìn so với các loại gỗ công nghiệp. Còn với tủ bếp gỗ tự nhiên sẽ là khoảng 1-2 triệu đồng.
•    Ngoài ra tùy thuộc vào dạng địa hình nhà rồi vị trí nơi lắp đặt tủ bếp nhựa mà quý khách có thể chốt nên làm tủ bếp nhựa hay gỗ. Nếu như vẫn còn thắc mắc thì quý khách có thể ghé qua showroom Vua Tủ Nh


----------

